# مكتبة Drilling technology



## محمد الاكرم (28 مارس 2009)

السلام
لكم مني كتب مختارة :3:
*Well Engineering Notebook*

http://www.4shared.com/file/88111430/d354b1c8/Well_Engineering_Notebook.html?s=1
ihandbook schlumberger
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mmgunmn0b9t
*Drilling_engineering*

http://www.4shared.com/file/29658308/51d7b232/Drilling_engineering.html?s=1

*IADC - Drilling Manual*

http://www.4shared.com/file/28070699/3e836820/iadc_-_drilling_manual.html?s=1
*Carl Gatlin - Drilling Well Completion*

http://www.4shared.com/file/34438767/ffce950c/carl_gatlin_-_drilling_well_completion.html?s=1
*Advanced Oil well drilling engineering*

http://www.4shared.com/file/35784213/acccf28a/Advanced_Oil_well_drilling_engineering.html?s=1
*Amoco - Drilling Manual*

http://www.4shared.com/file/56120023/60690ad6/Amoco_-_Drilling_Manual.html?s=1
*Saudi Aramco - Drilling Manua*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/56120023/60690ad6/Amoco_-_Drilling_Manual.html?s=1*

*<H2 id=fileNameText>Drilling Problems*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/56427673/d4892b2b/Drilling_Problems.html?s=1*

*<H2 id=fileNameText>Moore - Drilling Practices Manual*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/55466439/2f600867/Moore_-_Drilling_Practices_Manual.html?s=1*

*<H2 id=fileNameText>KFUPM - Drilling Engineering Laboratory Manual *

*http://www.4shared.com/file/4960047...lling_Engineering_Laboratory_Manual_.html?s=1*

*Baker Hughes INTEQ - Drilling Engineering Workbook*

http://www.4shared.com/file/13341042/ed728f55/baker_hughes_inteq__drilling_engineering_workbook.html?s=1
*Drilling Data Book*

http://www.4shared.com/file/40433278/592ad13c/drilling_data_book.html?s=1
*ENI - Drilling Procedures Manual*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/47884863/82164b7e/eni_-_drilling_procedures_manual.html?s=1*

وفقكم الله


----------



## mohanad38 (29 مايو 2009)

والله حاجات قيمة 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (31 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
والله روعة
ربنا يكتر من امثالك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الكتب القيمة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (31 أغسطس 2009)

Well done. Thanks so much.


----------



## تولين (11 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## MZI (23 ديسمبر 2009)

الى كل الذين رحبوا بعضويتي شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيلا للجميع وان شاء الله ساكون عند حسن ظن الجميع


----------



## علي القره غولي (25 ديسمبر 2009)

_الله يرزقك بنت الحلال_


----------



## GeoOo (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (10 يناير 2010)

دايم تسلم مشكور


----------



## ali ghali (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا الى كل الذين يساعدون الناس في معلوماتهم


----------



## jabbar_k74 (29 يناير 2010)

استاذ علي غالي ..... مساعدة الناس كنز .... وعمل الخير كنز الكنوز


----------



## مهندس ساهر (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## eng.idc (31 مايو 2010)

تسلم ياغالي


----------



## eng.idc (31 مايو 2010)

حي الله استاذ علي غالي


----------



## eng.idc (31 مايو 2010)

الله يوفقك


----------



## mohammed alsuhili (20 ديسمبر 2011)

ياشباب كيفية التحميل لوسمحتم !!؟؟؟


----------

